# Exposed: Alexandre Premat's New 2010 Audi A4 DTM with TV Movie Livery



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

One of our newest Facebook friends Alexandre Premat posted a few iPhone photos today of his ride for 2010 - an Audi A4 DTM racer with new TV Movie livery. Looking good Alex, especially the color. Is that Nogaro Blue? It makes us wish we'd ordered our B8 S4 in the vintage Audi S car color. Good luck with the 2010 season.


----------

